# My '91 ~ IT Runs!



## ToolMonkey98 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok, previous posts where my 91 was just cranking. had a short in the fuse block, used a circuit breaker (metal fuse looking thing) to try to find the source of the short, and it showed itself thru a lot of smoke coming out of a green box under the dash next to the fuse block that says, control assembly-shift lock. i got a new one from the dealership ($120) installed it, put in a new fuse, installed new plugs, (old ones were gas fouled from all the cranking) and it started! 

now i have to find out why it runs like the 02 sensor is bad after i replaced it. new plugs are already carboned up, kinda sooty exhaust, rough &/or low idle. runs pretty good once you get going, any ideas??


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Grats on getting your first problem solved.

As far as the carbon on the plugs, that means it's running rich. A defective coolant temp sensor can cause this along with a mis-timed motor.

I'd try cleaning the MAF (since it's cheap), timing the motor, clean the crank angle sensor with contact cleaner (since it's cheap), then replacing that coolant temp sensor. See what that does.

pc


----------



## ToolMonkey98 (Mar 16, 2008)

:woowoo: well, just got it fixed. #2 injector was bad/clogged? i had that replaced, and now it runs like a raped ape. now i think i need to re-time it after i moved the distributor a little too far. she's idling pretty high currently. but no other real complaints. thank you for the info, if i have any other probs, i'll start with those!


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Out of curiousity, how did you figure out that particular injector was bad? Might be good info for the rest of us 

pc


----------



## ToolMonkey98 (Mar 16, 2008)

when i replaced the plugs for the second time, i noticed it had no carbon on it like the rest of them. after we got it running, i knew it had a miss, so remembering that #2 had the problem earlier. while engine was running, pulled off the plug boot, and it never made a difference, but it was sparking. i took it in to a shop, they put a noid light on it to see if the injector socket was getting power, which it was, so the next step was getting fuel in the cylinder, (wasn't happening) which was a bad or clogged injector. after spending some money, it runs!


----------

